# Torch It or BIC It?



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

The question at hand is this; to use a torch lighter (wind resistant, butane fuel, jet lighter) or a BIC-type lighter (lighter fuel, flame lighter).








VS.









My first few cigars were lit (unevenly I might add), using a flame type lighter. This was simply out of convenience; it's what I had on hand. Did it get the job done? Yes. Was it perfect? No. The problem with this type of lighter is that it's most susceptible to wind. I personally like to be able to get a lot of heat to the cigar in a short amount of time. I was never really able to do this using a flame type lighter. As already mentioned, I also suffered from many an uneven burn. It should be stated, that attempting to correct/fix an uneven burn with a flame type light, while not impossible, I found to be quite difficult. I usually would end up charing the wrapper; producing a bitter taste in the smoking experience. In my humble estimation a flame type lighter should be used in a pinch. In fact, I'd personally opt for matches over a flame type lighter.

I quickly made the jump to a torch lighter, and immediately noticed a huge difference. The biggest difference between the two types is that a torch lighter produces a hotter burning, wind resistant flame, that allowed me to put a large amount of heat to my cigar in a short amount of time. A torch lighter allowed me the opportunity to toast the cigar rather than light it. By toasting the cigar I found I was able to get a much more even burn over the course of the smoke.

By "toast" I'm referring to the process where, rather than begin with the cigar in your mouth, you keep the cigar gripped in your hand, holding it at a comfortable horizontal position. You then ignite the torch lighter and place the tip of the flame to the foot of the cigar; making sure to cover the entire surface area of the foot with the tip of the flame. This allows the tobacco at the foot of the cigar to take on heat, beginning to burn. After the entire foot of the cigar has been toasted, you can draw in a couple of initial puffs, to help draw the heat down into the cigar. Your cigar is now lit and you should notice that you have a nice even burn established, with little to no charred wrapper.

I've noticed that the price range for a torch lighter vary as much as does the style. While everyone likely has their own oppinion on which torch lighter is best, it's probably best for you to find the one that fits you; in terms of style (looks), feel, no. of jets (1, 2, 3), and price. Another consideration might be company.

I've had two different torch lighters, my first being a Colibri Firebird. This cost me $10 and worked fine until the butane ran out. I was unfortunately unable to refill the lighter because the valve was too shallow in the body of the lighter. My second lighter came to me free through a promotion. It was the Colibri Cigar II. I've refilled this lighter a couple of different times, and except for a couple of mislights, has performed great for me. At this time, this is the perfect lighter for me as it suits all the criteria I listed above. Pictured below is what this lighter looks like (minus the CI logo), mine is black and silver.










While finding the perfect lighter can prove more challenging sometimes than finding what to smoke this weekend, it's worth the time and investment to find what works best for you. If it were me, I'd opt for a torch lighter and go from there. Which such a wide range of choices just within torch lighter, you're sure to find something you'll love and that will serve you well for years to come.

Thanks for reading.​


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Butane = odorless and tasteless

Lighter fluid...well, I have steaks where some genius decided to put lighter fluid on (the charcoal). Not odorless and tasteless and would probably mess up your tobacco flava's!


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> Butane = odorless and tasteless
> 
> Lighter fluid...well, I have steaks where some genius decided to put lighter fluid on (the charcoal). Not odorless and tasteless and would probably mess up your tobacco flava's!


Also another good point for the torch lighter...did you choke down the steaks? That's rough.


----------



## jack7382 (Mar 11, 2008)

1 word=TORCH!

kind of like Porsche old ad- there is no substitute


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

2 Words = Wooden Matches


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Either soft flame or torch work fine. Soft flame can take a little longer to and requires more attention to detail *and* can be much harder to use outdoors if there is any breeze at all.

Torch is faster but does require that you take care not to char the cigar overly. Also *much *easier to use outdoors.

Both certainly work.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm pretty partial to my gas station special "Animal House" torch


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I use the electric burner on the stove.:r

J/K I use a torch 99% of the time.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I've used a bic to light a cigar maybe once or twice _ever_. For now it's my trusty Ronson(s).


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Torch.

Is there anything better than a PB-207 torch on the golf course.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Torch unless I have no choice!


----------



## mdorroh (Feb 16, 2007)

I've been using a z-plus insert for my zippo and really like that.

On another note, that first picture appears to be a swiss army knife.... Does anyone know where to get one of those???


----------



## Kojak (Nov 15, 2007)

I use an array of single and double flame torches. If I really want a soft flame I pick up the cigar matches. I've always felt that bics are best used for cigarettes which I don't smoke.
:ss


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Looks like torches win by a long shot. I'm a torch guy myself, and will reach past matches to get the job done right.

Not that I'm trying to stir the pot (O.K., maybe a little bit), but don't BIC lighters have butane in them? In my mind, there's a *HUGE*difference between BICs and Zippo fluid.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Not that I'm trying to stir the pot (O.K., maybe a little bit), but don't BIC lighters have butane in them? In my mind, there's a *HUGE*difference between BICs and Zippo fluid.


I think you are correct and that is what I was about to add.

http://www.bicworld.com/inter_en/pdf/2006/lighter presentation_14nov06.pdf

"Also, BIC® lighters are filled with pure ISO butane which guarantees the stability of the flame."


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

Not to hijack but for those that use matches are there any in particular that you use or any made specifically for cigars? I like my torches though whether it be single or triple flame.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

nozero said:


> I think you are correct and that is what I was about to add.
> 
> http://www.bicworld.com/inter_en/pdf/2006/lighter presentation_14nov06.pdf
> 
> "Also, BIC® lighters are filled with pure ISO butane which guarantees the stability of the flame."


Thanks for straightening me out on that. I _thought_ that was correct.

But, as the OP noted, a BIC just doesnt' toast the foot like a torch does...



CHRONO14 said:


> Not to hijack but for those that use matches are there any in particular that you use or any made specifically for cigars? I like my torches though whether it be single or triple flame.


Long (3-4 inches), wooden matches are the choice of many. Just make sure the bits of sulfur have burned off before toasting/lighting, as you don't want that taste in your cigar. A couple of seconds will take care of it.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I use a refillable butane soft flame lighter for my pipes a lot of times when I do not want to deal with matches. For my cigars, I use a butane torch, quick easy and even burn. I have even found a soft flame torch lighter, seems odd, but the flame does not burst out of the lighter and is not wind resistant at all. One of my torches look like the CI photo you posted, but it is a Vector brand, it is also a favorite lighter of mine.

One of the fun things about tobacco, all the cool little accessories to find!!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> 2 Words = Wooden Matches


3 Words....Long Wooden Matches

But normally I just use a torch.


----------



## TDIvey (Mar 2, 2008)

BamBam said:


> 3 Words....Long Wooden Matches
> 
> But normally I just use a torch.


I'm going to get some of those and do that from time to time - I always smoke outside and this time of the year - the wind is wicked, even at 9, 10pm but for those nice summer evenings with not even a bit wind - a nice, long wooden match to light a nice stog would be enjoyable - go thru a few to get it lit but that's part of the enjoyment isn't it?


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

TDIvey said:


> I'm going to get some of those and do that from time to time - I always smoke outside and this time of the year - the wind is wicked, even at 9, 10pm but for those nice summer evenings with not even a bit wind - a nice, long wooden match to light a nice stog would be enjoyable - go thru a few to get it lit but *that's part of the enjoyment isn't it*?


It is, It is


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I have to go with the torch. I have four or five different torch lighter from single to triple flame, and they are the only way to go IMO.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Call me weird but I sometimes use those long wooden grill starter matches. They are like a foot long and you only need one. No chance of the cigar going out when you are lighting with only one match.


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Looks like torches win by a long shot. I'm a torch guy myself, and will reach past matches to get the job done right.
> 
> Not that I'm trying to stir the pot (O.K., maybe a little bit), but don't BIC lighters have butane in them? In my mind, there's a *HUGE*difference between BICs and Zippo fluid.


I misspoke when I used the term "BIC-type". I was not specifically referring to BIC lighters, but rather all purpose soft flame lighters. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I go with the torch. Mainly because its refillable and wind proof. I have a pipe lighter too that is butane refillable, so butane gets me a long ways.


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow... 

I use a butane soft flame and 'toast' the foot easily with the soft flame. I can't stand torches


----------



## Boss Hogg (Mar 18, 2008)

Definitely a torch :tu


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

I think you all should invest in one of these... they're totally wind proof :tu


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

butterbeezy said:


> I think you all should invest in one of these... they're totally wind proof :tu


Yeah, but wouldn't you char the wrapper just a tad? :r


----------



## Donatom3 (Mar 27, 2008)

redryno247 said:


> Yeah, but wouldn't you char the wrapper just a tad? :r


That's why you're supposed to foot of the cigar atleast 1-2 inches away from the flame duh.:ss


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Torch it! Try lighting a cigar with a Bic type lighter or matches at the beach when it's windy. :ss


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

I prefer a single flame over a double or triple. The others seem to burn the wrapper too easily.


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

BamBam said:


> I prefer a single flame over a double or triple. The others seem to burn the wrapper too easily.


I've often wondered about that...I use a single flame torch, and will every now and again run into this problem, so it stands to reason that more flame can possibly equal more char.


----------



## Donatom3 (Mar 27, 2008)

redryno247 said:


> I've often wondered about that...I use a single flame torch, and will every now and again run into this problem, so it stands to reason that more flame can possibly equal more char.


I've actually been having more luck with a triple flame. I find I can toast my cigar easier, and I definitely don't have to use the torch as long. I have a Vector Tizio. I just make sure the visible flame doesn't actually touch the foot of the cigar. I hold it about 1" above the flame. Works like a charm. I use to have more uneven burns when toasting with a single torch. Got it from Rob at Taboo he recommended it over the Xikar Executive.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

Zippo! I`ve had better luck with it than any other. Also Zippo lights at 10500 feet.
PS, you can start a BBQ with gas on your briqs. The trick is to let the gas burn off before you slap meat on the grill.


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

I would say torch. It is just easier, and makes for better touch ups


----------



## jbonnefsc (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm very sorry to NECRO this thread, but i think that is better than adding another thread.

What BRAND of torch do you use? Does it matter? I'm looking to buy a new lighter some day soon...


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I've recently started using matches to get my cigar started and then my torch (ST DUPONT) for touch-ups. This works well so long as there is no wind.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

jbonnefsc said:


> I'm very sorry to NECRO this thread, but i think that is better than adding another thread.
> 
> What BRAND of torch do you use? Does it matter? I'm looking to buy a new lighter some day soon...


A lot of people on the threads use a Blazer.

Some folks (myself included) feel that any torch lighter with HIGH QUALITY BUTANE will do.

Walmart sells 'Ronson Jet Lights' for 2.97, when they have em in stock. First thing I do is bleed out all that nasty fuel and top it off with Vector.

Depends on what you wanna do with the torch. I have a creme brulee torch that I use when I'm on the back porch. I have a Jet Light in the car, and one in my bag...

I'll bring two or three ronsons to a herf... that way, i'm not pissed when I come home with only one or two.

It's just a heat source. Lots of folks will use a DuPont and be happy to do so. I've used high brow lighters before, and find that a cheap-o will get the job done just as nicely. It's more important what's INSIDE the lighter.

Hope that helps.

Ted


----------



## crafty199 (Apr 3, 2008)

When I'm at home I use the Alec Bradley Table-Top Torch Lighter which is actually a soft but enormous flame. It will light any size cigar in a few seconds. Once the cigar gets low i'll use a triple torch to do any touch-ups if necessary. Just from trips to the B&M i've amassed a ton of assorted torches that they give away. Also have gotten some good deals on EBay on some 10 and 16 lighter lots. A torch is definitely the way to go, IMHO


----------

